# single headlights



## buckracer24 (Apr 6, 2015)

What year did the 165 come with single headlights in the fenders? I cant find the vin number.

Thanks
Jody


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you sure it's a 165, and not a 265? The 265 had the single headlight and started production the year that the 165 ended.


----------



## buckracer24 (Apr 6, 2015)

Im sure its a 165.


----------

